# Extended Battery



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's what the extended battery looked like when I got home from work today..

View attachment 2478


----------



## spooner2007 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I just got my extended batt yesterday, fully charged last night and kept it off charge all day...

Hour commute, streaming music and Waze (GPS/traffic/map app) both ways. Moderate/heavy use throughout the day, browser, lots of texting, app installs, some gaming, social apps updating, etc. Took nearly 13 hours to kill it on 1st charge, recharged at home w/stock adaptor and back to 100% in about 3 hours.  I'm happy.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk

(Edit: typo)


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ok im getting pretty good battery ife on it, but not that good, somethign special you doing?


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

How long were you on LTE vs 3g?


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I got Exactly 11 hrs out of mine yesterday when it turned off. 4G was turned on all the time. Today i'm doing a 3G only to see


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

"mikeymop said:


> How long were you on LTE vs 3g?


I was on Wifi and LTE the whole time.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

mikeadamz said:


> I was on Wifi and LTE the whole time.


What's the percentage, since the icon can range from 50-80 in that image


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

It was 80%


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't get a good battery reading when i start playing that Damn Drag Racing game that was the APP of the day a couple days ago. It is more addicting than Angry birds or Turbo Grannies. and it kills the battery


----------



## jamezr (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is mine after work today without the extended battery....

View attachment 2583


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you guys rooted/debloated?

I was only getting about 10 hours out of the standard battery with moderate usage. I purchased the extended battery and I'm only getting an extra 3 hours out of that with the same usage. I was actually a bit disappointed since I thought I'd be able to get at least 16 hours out of the extended battery.

I think I'm going to take the plunge this weekend to root/de-bloat the phone now that the Fastboot Recovery files are available and cvpcs will be releasing bootstrap either tonight or tomorrow. I just didn't want to take the chance and end up with a brick after just having the phone for a few days.


----------



## jamezr (Sep 10, 2011)

hacku said:


> Are you guys rooted/debloated?
> 
> I was only getting about 10 hours out of the standard battery with moderate usage. I purchased the extended battery and I'm only getting an extra 3 hours out of that with the same usage. I was actually a bit disappointed since I thought I'd be able to get at least 16 hours out of the extended battery.
> 
> I think I'm going to take the plunge this weekend to root/de-bloat the phone now that the Fastboot Recovery files are available and cvpcs will be releasing bootstrap either tonight or tomorrow. I just didn't want to take the chance and end up with a brick after just having the phone for a few days.


I am rooted and de-bloated so all the extra bloat processes are not running in the background eating up the battery.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

"hacku said:


> Are you guys rooted/debloated?
> 
> I was only getting about 10 hours out of the standard battery with moderate usage. I purchased the extended battery and I'm only getting an extra 3 hours out of that with the same usage. I was actually a bit disappointed since I thought I'd be able to get at least 16 hours out of the extended battery.
> 
> I think I'm going to take the plunge this weekend to root/de-bloat the phone now that the Fastboot Recovery files are available and cvpcs will be releasing bootstrap either tonight or tomorrow. I just didn't want to take the chance and end up with a brick after just having the phone for a few days.


Definitely rooted and debloated.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So last night I decided to root and de-bloat my phone, and I haven't noticed any significant changes in battery life. As I type this, my phone has been off the charger for 6 hours 30 minutes and it's at 50% with the extended battery.

Usage is as follows:

Cell Standby 44%
Phone Idle 38%
Display 9%
Android OS 7%

Is there a way I can find out exactly which app(s) is draining my battery? I'm going to let the battery drain tonight, charge it and then clear battery stats in the morning to see if that helps.

Any suggestions?


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

hacku said:


> Are you guys rooted/debloated?
> 
> I was only getting about 10 hours out of the standard battery with moderate usage. I purchased the extended battery and I'm only getting an extra 3 hours out of that with the same usage. I was actually a bit disappointed since I thought I'd be able to get at least 16 hours out of the extended battery.
> 
> I think I'm going to take the plunge this weekend to root/de-bloat the phone now that the Fastboot Recovery files are available and cvpcs will be releasing bootstrap either tonight or tomorrow. I just didn't want to take the chance and end up with a brick after just having the phone for a few days.


I am rooted and debloated via TBH app. 4g and wifi (at work and home). I haven't remembered to keep it off charge since my last post but it's easily making 10 hours plus off charge with more than enough juice to go another 10 or 20 (currently 10.5 hrs with 70% left after my usual moderate to heavy use -- off charge just before 5pm and it's 3:30 local).

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

This is with an hour half of GPS, lots of gaming and streaming Rdio for 2hours among lots of other use. Also includes me sleeping and not using the phone too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

L1Wulf said:


> I am rooted and debloated via TBH app. 4g and wifi (at work and home). I haven't remembered to keep it off charge since my last post but it's easily making 10 hours plus off charge with more than enough juice to go another 10 or 20 (currently 10.5 hrs with 70% left after my usual moderate to heavy use -- off charge just before 5pm and it's 3:30 local).
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


Then there must either something wrong with my phone, or something wrong with my extended battery. Yesterday I barely got over 13 hours on the extended battery before it died... 

Everyone tells me "Just keep a charger at work and plug it in", but that isn't really solving the problem of finding out what it is that is draining my battery so much faster than anyone else. I compare that to someone getting bad gas mileage on their car and just telling them to just fill up the tank whenever they pass a gas station instead of finding the root of the problem.

Hopefully someone with some more knowledge can chime in and shed some light.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

hacku said:


> So last night I decided to root and de-bloat my phone, and I haven't noticed any significant changes in battery life. As I type this, my phone has been off the charger for 6 hours 30 minutes and it's at 50% with the extended battery.
> 
> Usage is as follows:
> 
> ...


There is a way. A free app called OS monitor will monitor all the processes on your device, showing the CPU load of each one. Now while OS monitor is running, it will show about a 12% load from itself. Anything above that is something else running in the background. Scroll and find out what it is if anything. 
Check to make sure GPS is off when not using it, and if you're in a fringe 4g area, lock you're phone to CDMA only. 
Hope this helps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cjharris1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

Im not rooted and the first full use of my extended battery I got 1d 4hrs, and i was on 20%. That was with pandora running for almost a full 5hrs.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

The extended battery is such a great deal at VZW right now. You can't beat $24.99. I'm going to see how it does tomorrow.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

First full discharge. Literally never put the phone down. Screen on nearly whole time. Took it down to 1%. Not rooted yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

This is what my extended battery looked like yesterday. I had just calibrated the battery, and was running the charge down as far as I could. I spent several hours looking through the different forums as well as shopping online and using facebook. The second picture is what I am currently running.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

My extended battery is amazing, I use my phone so much, Its crazy how well it holds up, especially on a debloated rom.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

and forced 3g is amazing.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that I'm either having a problem with my phone consuming too much power, or there's a problem with my extended battery. I don't really use my phone all that much, and I generally only get about 14 hours out of my extended battery, which is only about an extra 2 hours of what I was getting with my standard battery.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

hacku said:


> I think that I'm either having a problem with my phone consuming too much power, or there's a problem with my extended battery. I don't really use my phone all that much, and I generally only get about 14 hours out of my extended battery, which is only about an extra 2 hours of what I was getting with my standard battery.


Sounds like you may have gotten a bad battery. I got 36 hours with moderate use with my fat battery, although, I hate how big the phone is with it.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> Sounds like you may have gotten a bad battery. I got 36 hours with moderate use with my fat battery, although, I hate how big the phone is with it.


You can always just get another stock battery.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> Sounds like you may have gotten a bad battery. I got 36 hours with moderate use with my fat battery, although, I hate how big the phone is with it.


I actually don't mind the size of the phone with the extended battery. I like the additional weight...


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

How big does the phone get with the extended battery added?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if my extended battery is defective. I was able to get about 12 hrs. out of my standard battery, and once I bought the extended battery I'm lucky to get 14-15 hours. It just doesn't add up.

I also have a question for the people getting great battery life. Are you guys using the stock charger that came with the phone? The reason I ask is because I've heard of others having problems charging their phones with other chargers/USB cables. I've been using the ones from my Droid X without problem, but now I'm beginning to wonder if there's a problem with charging where the battery would show 100% when it's not really fully charged.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not using the stock charger and have no issues. And no, a false 100% couldn't be caused by that. If you're using the OEM extended, get it replaced.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm thinking I might just go and do that tomorrow.


----------



## n8mauro (Sep 11, 2011)

I am averaging 16 hours with my extended battery. It is a must have for me during work. I used to have 2 DXs (one broken) and I would just keep one charging all the time and switch batteries.

If anybody is having trouble with your battery, I reccomend following people's advice when they say to charge fully and drain fully. Do what you can not to constantly be charging when you battery gets to 40 percent. I wait until 15 (and if you think about it,..15 with the extended is actaully about 25 if it were the reg battery)


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

I recommend every couple of weeks to drain the battery completely down and recharge it up all the way. I have been using an extended battery for over a month and have had no issues with it at all. I also hve alot of data syncing in the back ground as well.


----------



## GlenBoRTR (Oct 13, 2011)

Last night, I did my second Battery Callibration (charging to 100%, callibrating, then draining to 0%). With my Extended battery, I'm getting about 9 hours of stand-by time. The phone just sits there (while I sleep), and I'm sure that I can hear the battery draining. 
This is becoming a deal breaker for me. If I actually use my phone, the extended battery might last for about 5 hours.
I know that this question has been asked countless times, but how can I determine what is causing this horrid battery life???
Here are my battery stats:
Cell Standby - 24%
Bluetooth - 24%
Phone Idol - 24%
Social Location - 22%
Android System - 4%
Android OS - 3%


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

GlenBoRTR said:


> Last night, I did my second Battery Callibration (charging to 100%, callibrating, then draining to 0%). With my Extended battery, I'm getting about 9 hours of stand-by time. The phone just sits there (while I sleep), and I'm sure that I can hear the battery draining.
> This is becoming a deal breaker for me. If I actually use my phone, the extended battery might last for about 5 hours.
> I know that this question has been asked countless times, but how can I determine what is causing this horrid battery life???
> Here are my battery stats:
> ...


Obviously social location and Bluetooth are way high. Social location is known to cause battery drain, so I would start by freezing that app. If you're not rooted, you might have to set up a task killer to auto shut it down, but of course that constant loading will come with a degree of drain itself.

And what are you doing with Bluetooth that it's using a quarter of your battery life over an extended period?


----------



## GlenBoRTR (Oct 13, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Obviously social location and Bluetooth are way high. Social location is known to cause battery drain, so I would start by freezing that app. If you're not rooted, you might have to set up a task killer to auto shut it down, but of course that constant loading will come with a degree of drain itself.
> 
> And what are you doing with Bluetooth that it's using a quarter of your battery life over an extended period?


I'm rooted, so I shoulde be able to shut down Social Location. As far as Blue Tooth... I just use it when I drive in my car (15 minutes to and from work)


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Finally ordered mine. I am tired of worrying about battery life all the time. It was still 24.99 on Verizon's website


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I get great battery life with my extended battery. Like 12 to 16 hours with heavy use. And for heavy use to me it's streaming 5 to 6 hours of slacker about a hour of netflix at lunch and multiple facebook and twitter updates. I also don't live in a 4g area but have full 3g with great speed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

